# I fear we are doing this move all wrong



## shlindz (23 Oct 2012)

Hi All,
It's been quite a while since I posted last and that means I must have exhausted all other resources at my fingertips. That includes the infamous search function. Ok, on to my concerns. Here's a little background info to get started. My husband and I are a service couple. We both have over 3 years experience in the ResF, including trade qualifications. Recently my husband ot/ct'd and the paperwork went really fast. Before we knew it he was living in Borden awaiting courses. His initial posting message said move prohibited because his posting message didn't have an end date. His courses alone amounted to over 8 months of training, plus wait time because of course scheduling meant he would be in Borden for over a year. Therefore we opted to try and get a move (we have a young toddler). After a quick memo and a bit of a wait (2 months), his posting message was amended to restricted move. I'm still not certain what that fully means though. After the posting message was changed the ball started rolling again. My husband was given a list of tasks to complete and handed some keys from the CFHA on base and told him to pick a PMQ. The PMQ was picked last Friday and we were asked when we were moving in. We didn't know how to respond. We assumed that date was chosen for us, by Brookfield or something. So we all settled on November 5. Yes I know that's  only 13 days away, hence why I have a feeling in my gut that something is missing and about awry on us. For instance we have had no contact with Brookfield and not sure whether we are supposed to or not. My husband has been on tasking in the field since Monday and won't be back in Pat Plt until Thursday. Hopefully he can receive some admin time then and get his to-do list done. Here's the kicker! Recently his course dates changed and it was a huge surprise to find out he was course loaded sooner than expected. So now he starts a course November 1. Then another one as soon as that course ends and then a few days break and then his 3's. So instead of being in Borden over a year, he's looking at only being there until the end of July before he has to leave for his OJT. I think that about covers our little story, now for my questions. 

1. What exactly does a restricted posting entail?
2. Do we still qualify for a move since his course dates changed?
3. Does Brookfield cover all moves or only certain ones?
4. Who is responsible for contacting Brookfield? (We are preregistered on their website)
5. Will I be allowed to handle anything from my end? 
For example, setting up appointments with Brookfield, etc... considering the move is scheduled while my husband is on course

Thanks so much for reading this far. You've already made my day! I appreciate any light someone can shed on this topic for me. Thank you in advance for answering my questions


----------



## CMFL (24 Oct 2012)

Hi Shlindz,

If there is anything that I can do to assist you in any way during this stresfull time; please don't hesitate to let me know.

Alan Gilman
Mortgage Forces
gilmana@mortgageforces.ca


----------



## shlindz (27 Oct 2012)

Well I might as well update for anyone interested in our story. Who knows the information may pop up in someones search and I can help someone in the future 

First things first, we are still moving up. My husband managed to get some admin time and after a few hours of driving all over base getting signatures and signing documents he got his meeting with Brookfield. The moving company they contracted is coming to the house in 2 days to access our belongings. They will give us an idea of the things they can and cannot move. They will also decide how many boxes and such to bring, as well as specialty crates, etc... On November 5 they are coming to pack all our belongings. November 6 they are moving them onto a truck. Then when the truck is full they drop the stuff off in Borden. This means it could be a few days before we see our belongings again. We hope to be moved in by November 9. During that time my daughter and I will be staying in a hotel and eating off the army's dime. They have already figured out how much it should cost and started the paperwork for an advance so we don't have to pay out of our pockets. The money should be in my husbands account before the movers even show up. That's a relief. I'm a little nervous about the whole packing situation. I'm a private person and just the thought of a bunch of strangers in my home touching all my belongings gives me a bit of the heebie jeebies. It helps that the army is willing to cover childcare expenses for packing and unpacking days though. Having my full attention on the move will be helpful. Well that is all the new information I have. I'll update this thread as the move progresses. I'm sure by Monday I'll have some choice words to say when the assessment guy comes to my house and tells me I have too much junk (I do, I really really do)


----------



## MJP (27 Oct 2012)

shlindz said:
			
		

> Well I might as well update for anyone interested in our story. Who knows the information may pop up in someones search and I can help someone in the future
> 
> I'll update this thread as the move progresses. I'm sure by Monday I'll have some choice words to say when the assessment guy comes to my house and tells me I have too much junk (I do, I really really do)



Sounds like a normal move that most CF members do.  The movers don't care about how much stuff you have and won't say anything.  Relax, your move isn't special except to you and believe when I say no one will be waiting with bated breath for an update.


----------



## shlindz (28 Oct 2012)

Wow how incredibly rude. If my thread offends you so much than why are you reading it? The reason I am and will continue to update this thread is to answer all of the questions that go on with what you call "a normal cf move". If you are not willing to offer helpful or even kind remarks than why are you trolling?


----------



## George Wallace (28 Oct 2012)

shlindz said:
			
		

> .......... after a few hours of driving all over base getting signatures and signing documents he got his meeting with Brookfield. The moving company they contracted is coming to the house in 2 days to access our belongings. They will give us an idea of the things they can and cannot move.



Odd.  Usually Brookfield ( or whoever is in charge at the time ) will have a list to give you as to what the movers will not take; such as ammunition, fuel, lubricants, large quantities of paint, etc.  Usually anything that is combustible is on the "will not" list of items that the movers are not going to accept.


----------



## Sythen (28 Oct 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Odd.  Usually Brookfield ( or whoever is in charge at the time ) will have a list to give you as to what the movers will not take; such as ammunition, fuel, lubricants, large quantities of paint, etc.  Usually anything that is combustible is on the "will not" list of items that the movers are not going to accept.



Also, they won't transport money. Like if you have a coin collection or something similar.


----------



## GAP (28 Oct 2012)

shlindz said:
			
		

> Wow how incredibly rude. If my thread offends you so much than why are you reading it? The reason I am and will continue to update this thread is to answer all of the questions that go on with what you call "a normal cf move". If you are not willing to offer helpful or even kind remarks than why are you trolling?



Why rude? because you are told you are not special? 

Meh, get over it....


----------



## aesop081 (28 Oct 2012)

shlindz said:
			
		

> I'm sure by Monday I'll have some choice words to say when the assessment guy comes to my house and tells me I have too much junk (I do, I really really do)



They won't, they don't care. They get paid to move and that's what they do. I've been posted 7 times and have never had someone make negative comments about how much stuff i have.

Everything you have described is a normal CF move, nothing out of the ordinary. You will be given a booklet ( i know, i was posted this summer) that will explain your responsibilities and what you cannot move using the service they are contracted to provide.

As far as you "creepy" feeling goes, let them do their jobs. They don't care what you have, they've seen it all.


----------



## MJP (28 Oct 2012)

shlindz said:
			
		

> Wow how incredibly rude. If my thread offends you so much than why are you reading it? The reason I am and will continue to update this thread is to answer all of the questions that go on with what you call "a normal cf move". If you are not willing to offer helpful or even kind remarks than why are you trolling?



Rude...realistic, it is all a matter of perspective.  I get it, you have never done a move in the military and to you it seems complicated and special.  Reality is (outside of the short time frame) your move is quite normal.  I know in today's day and age of twitting, FB, and blogging allot of people imagine that they and their situations are unique and have a need to overshare everything with everyone.  I suggest you check out this FB group, they have a tendency to be more receptive.    https://www.facebook.com/groups/2243536588/?ref=ts&fref=ts

If you truly think I am trolling then just hit the report to mod button and report me.  In any case have fun with your move, one of many I am sure.


----------

